# Backer for TV mount on river rock



## itchyteeth1989 (5 mo ago)

I am mounting a 65inch TV to River rock. Searching and can't decide on a backer for it. I have thought about a steel plate, wood etc... It's a tilting mount, doesn't extend. I was just thinking about weight over time on an uneven surface. Tried searching before creating a new post, no luck. Any thoughts and opinions would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Do you have pictures of where you want to mount it? Post them so we can see what you see.


----------



## Racinmason (3 mo ago)

Is this river rock the thin style, or full thickness? The best way is to mount a wood piece to the wall fist, then lay the stone to the wood. If it's thin stone, you will need to drill though the stone and into the studs behind it. If the stone is full thickness (4"+) you will need to use masonry anchor for the TV mount plate.


----------



## itchyteeth1989 (5 mo ago)

Wife sent this quick. If you need more I will get more when I get back. Thanks for replying.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Great. Most likely there is an OSB backer behind the lath and rock. Not 100% guarantee. Do you have access either behind this wall or even above it in the attic? Attic would be less obtrusive but may require that you cut an inspection hole to see the type of framing, if there is any blocking in the wall, where it is, and if there is just OSB. You can replace the plywood once you are through.

Drilling those stones will test your mettle. They are tough. Grout lines, not so much. But determining the backing is more important.


----------



## Racinmason (3 mo ago)

Any idea if it's thin stone (1.5" thick) over lathe and mortar backing? Or is it full depth stone (4"-6" thick) 
Is it sitting on a wood floor or masonry footer? A thin veneer is probably 1/8 the weight of natural stone. It sure looks good. Maybe a pic from the side to show the thickness of the stone. I have a feeling it's thin veneer stone, but it's so well made these days its hard to tell.


----------



## itchyteeth1989 (5 mo ago)

Ok I am no expert so bare with me. It's a Modular home from 96. So no attic or crawl space. It's got to be veneer. Definitely wood footing. Can I get a look by opening the casing around the fireplace? Well I also added a photo of the floor below. Had remove insulation for plumbing.


----------



## itchyteeth1989 (5 mo ago)

P.S. screw was there when I got here


----------



## Racinmason (3 mo ago)

I'm almost positive it's a thin veneer, it almost looks too good to be natural stone. You might be able to distinguish by tapping on the face of one of the stones. The thin veneer will have a slight hollow sound compared to the solid sound of the natural stone. Thin veneer is made out of lightweight colored concrete inside a mold, real stone is heavy and comes out of the ground. 

You really need too find the placement of the studs behind that wall. Drill through the stone with a masonry bit with a hammer drill. You have to depend on the wood studs to hold the TV mount, that stone won't hold. It's a pretty tedious job, center the stand, find the studs, line the holes of the stand with the studs. Can the TV sit on the mantle? Is there power or cable close by? Or hang the wires down the fireplace? Maybe a ceiling mount?


----------



## itchyteeth1989 (5 mo ago)

Yeah power is nearby. It's definitively veneer exactly hollow sound compared to knocking on real stone. Well we don't plan using the fireplace. It's just best thing to look at in this house. Anyways could I open it up? And put an endoscope in? To get an idea or is it trial and error for finding studs. Probably would need serious stud finder for that. Otherwise the wall behind it has cupboards, cut through the back? Maybe


----------



## Racinmason (3 mo ago)

I agree, that stone looks wonderful. If you could locate one stud, the rest should be found by measuring. It looks like the fireplace has it's own chase, or wall, and doesn't use the same wall as the cabinets are mounted to. Yea a scope is a good idea. You can also poke through the mortar to find the studs in the area where the TV mount will hide. If you make a mistake, you can always patch the mortar. If you do try to match the mortar, make a few samples to match it well because a different color mortar will show up easily. If you found one stud, that stud with two bolts would hold the TV, then if the other side doesn't line up with a stud, a Tapcon into the stone will work to help stabilize the TV mount.


----------



## itchyteeth1989 (5 mo ago)

Alright, well I see recommendations for wood. Should I go a little thicker or add anything else to prevent sagging in the wood over time? I won't be using the fireplace so I don't have to worry about that angle.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

If you can pinpoint a place directly under the fireplace, you may be able to do your inspection from below. An endoscope would be enough to tell you what you had, anyway.


----------

